# Got me a double this morning



## antharper (Dec 31, 2016)

Got these 2 gilts this morning , seen about 20 in one group Coffee co. ,1 big boar maybe 250lbs , but I was after some eating size ones !


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 31, 2016)

Congratulations! Some fine lookin swine right there!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 31, 2016)

Perfect size.....what did you shoot them with?


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Perfect size.....what did you shoot them with?



Ruger 7 mag , I was deer hunting , and man was it good , I put a shoulder on smoker at 12 today and just got done with it !


----------



## Echo (Dec 31, 2016)

A couple of real nice ones you got there! Congrats, antharper!


----------



## frankwright (Jan 1, 2017)

Perfect size. 

I will be able to fill my feeders and start pig hunting again now that deer season is winding down.
I hunt private land and I can hunt anytime it is not deer season, per the owners request.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2017)

X a bunch on the perfect size pigs..........Way to go!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2017)

Them look like some elfii was raising to feed his family.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Them look like some elfii was raising to feed his family.



Na we are fortunate not to have any in Troup co. These came from Coffee co. , most people hate them but I enjoy shooting them and if they are the rt size I'd rather eat them than a deer


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes, if you kill some that size and clean them quickly and properly you will have some fine eating.
My stepson injects them with Cajun Injector, puts a good coating of rub on the outside and cooks them on the big green egg.
With a good sauce it rivals any BBQ you have bought anywhere.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2017)

Contrary to popular belief, the 250 lb boar would have been great eating. I killed a boar last season that would have went between 250 and 300 lbs and it was awesome.  All that you hear about a big boar not being fit to eat is a myth.


----------



## antharper (Jan 6, 2017)

Doug B. said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the 250 lb boar would have been great eating. I killed a boar last season that would have went between 250 and 300 lbs and it was awesome.  All that you hear about a big boar not being fit to eat is a myth.



I agree with u , I've ate a lot of em , and I can guarantee none of them were as good as these fat jokers , they weighed 65and 75 lbs !


----------



## catch22 (Jan 9, 2017)

nice shootin


----------



## riverbank (Jan 9, 2017)

I have ate big boars that were great. All but one as a matter of fact. But we got ahold of a big rank old boar that was flat out nasty. We fed the meat to the dogs. And Im not a picky eater. This hog stank and I almost didn't do anything with the meat to begin with, but I did and regretted it. When I say stank. I mean smelled like a chicken house. Lol


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2017)

riverbank said:


> I have ate big boars that were great. All but one as a matter of fact. But we got ahold of a big rank old boar that was flat out nasty. We fed the meat to the dogs. And Im not a picky eater. This hog stank and I almost didn't do anything with the meat to begin with, but I did and regretted it. When I say stank. I mean smelled like a chicken house. Lol



I always say, "You know it when you smell it"


----------



## riverbank (Jan 9, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> I always say, "You know it when you smell it"



I knew better , but did it anyway. Even the sausage wasn't any good. I'll have to get that skull out and post up a pic somewhere. This big boy was so old and was killed in a place with hardly any hogs, his cutters had grown into a half moon shape. He wasn't ever fighting or chomping them together to keep them sharp. He had his wetters and all, I guess because he didn't have any competition he never filed them down. Had proper jaw alignment and all that. He was just under 300#. I didn't mean to get off topic. ANTHARPER those are fine hogs. I really enjoy some hog hunting. Don't tell the rest of GON but I'd rather kill a good hog than a good deer. I know I'm crazy though.


----------

